# Speaker Upgrade



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Our speakers factory fitted by Frankia, face the windscreen away from the front passengers, resulting in poor sound.

Was looking to upgrade to some surface mount ones. I have seen some cool pop out ones and pod ones on American RV's with Sound Systems. But cannot find any.

Was thinking of these

Pioneer 3 way

Or these more reasonably priced Pioneer

Does anyone have an RV with those white speakers?

or

Any Recommendations Please>?

TM


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I think I had an older pair similar to the more expensive you link to, and they were really, really good. I recently needed some surface mount speakers and if I had found those I'd have bought them with no hesitation.

On the one proviso that they are an enclosed speaker box as mine were.

The cheaper ones are, I think, a speaker in a raised little box that is not sealed, no base at all to it. So will, in my opinion despite being Pioneer, be rubbish.

Perhaps ask if the pricey ones are full enclosed?

The only ones I could find at the time were these which aren't bad.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RMS-630-RMS63...cles_Terminals_Cabling_ET&hash=item5adbc0e983

Whichever you go for they will need to be securely fixed, which may just be one central bolt on the speaker base for this type?

Could you not make a little frame to elevate and tilt the ones you have towards you more? That would in essence be what the cheaper Pioneers would be.

That location would also be a little obvious for a big box saying Pioneer on it?! Mine may be cheap, and are somewhere less obvious, but I've painted them with hammerite so they blend in even more 

Jason


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Frankia Speakers*

Thanks Jason,

I like the look of the enlclosed ones. The Cheaper Pioneer do you look, very cheap.

I think I made a boo boo trying to copy this post to Frankia Motorhomes, then delete this.

Mod Note. You did drop a clanger - well, five actually!  Re-posted five times somehow. Got any more of what you are sipping? :lol: :lol: 

So if a mod could please move this to Frankia section for me please?

Mod Note. No probs. Moved as requested. 

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Like this in Black!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If your radio has four speaker output why not connect up a pair of rear speakers in the habitation area.
Then you can adjust the sound envelope (oooh technical!) between front and rear speakers by using the 'fade' control.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Trev, I would be concerned that the speakers in your link might not be an improvement on what you have. They are very small but maybe they have some advanced technology in them?

Mine were poor too. I replaced them with the best Pioneer of the same size that I could get. They are 5 inches. I bought them in a sale at Halfords a couple of years ago. I assume you have two in the back and two on the dash? My sound is OK up to reasonable volumes. I play Rock Music and they stand it well enough. Not Bose quality but mostly I can't use a lot of volume anyway due to not wanting to annoy other people, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> If your radio has four speaker output why not connect up a pair of rear speakers in the habitation area.
> Then you can adjust the sound envelope (oooh technical!) between front and rear speakers by using the 'fade' control.


As Alan said, we have rear speakers. But too far back to make any difference. That and when I turn the volume up, too loud in the back, regardless of fade.

TM


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Just a further note further to Alans, I can only think the reason my Pioneer sealed surface mounted 3ways were so good is because they are in their own properly designed cabinet. Small drivers maybe, but loud and gorgeous!

Fab speakers are no use if the hole they are monted in isn't actually sealed and full of rattley cables etc. 

Jason


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pioneer*



grizzlyj said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a further note further to Alans, I can only think the reason my Pioneer sealed surface mounted 3ways were so good is because they are in their own properly designed cabinet. Small drivers maybe, but loud and gorgeous!
> 
> ...


Hello Jason,

Are you Pioneer the TS-X150 that I mentioned?

TM


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

No, similar but different, perhaps the previous incarnation?

Jason


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*TSX*



grizzlyj said:


> Hi
> 
> No, similar but different, perhaps the previous incarnation?
> 
> Jason


TS-X200's Perhaps

 Considering adding one of these too!


----------

